# ONLINE COMPETITION, ANYONE INTERESTED??



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

I just posted an Idea for an online competition in the "competition arena Forum"  If you may be interested go there to read basic idea.  Should be fun to do this fall and winter.  Good motivation.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=410163#post410163


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

great idea...i think Jenny is a perfect candidate...me i would love to be a judge...this is my off season and no one will be able to see my progress and improvements until April of 2004


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi sexy!!!  You wouldn't have a prayer winning anyway.  Your at that "fine tuning" phase of your physic.   Jen your like a Michael Angelo work of art on his last day of work.  Mike sits down and takes that last brush stroke and in his Italian accent says.  "whalla,, Jenny muho Bella" 
Me on the other hand, I'm like the 1st day when good ole Mike sits down with this big hunk of f@#king marble and says in his heavy Italian accent:   "Hummm  whatta I do wit this a biga hunka fuking shit???"  hahaha   


OK Jen your the HEAD JUDGE BABY.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

By the way Jen,,, I was figuing the ending date of such a contest Late May or Early June of 2004.  You actually can still be in it but like I said above,, Sweetie your already a work of art. But it can still be a good motivational tool for you.  
The only thing you win with this contest is what you see in the mirror at the end.  That really makes everyone a winner if they try hard.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=410163#post410163



Thanks Prince.  I purposely didn't post it here because I figured it would get moved.   Posting the THREAD does make it easier for everyone to find.  Suppose that is why your THE MAN!!!  HAHAHA   Thanks again big guy.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey Prince,  you should run this thing.  I think you would be better at it then me.  You should also enter it.  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Fire, your too sweet 
Am i really a judge?  cool


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm in, does the winner get a free Bon Jovi T-Shirt?

Just kidding, but I am in a very similar boat to you fire, I just started getting back into it not because of injury, but because of laziness.  I just started working out again at University of Pennsylvania so I have alot of new stuff to work with.  I will try to take a before pick shortly, maybe Wednesday if I can find someone to take it.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

as your "head judge" i would be happy too  however you both know that pics need to be NUDIES 

boy this is gonna be REAL fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2003)

Count me in Fire. I'm always open to being humiliated. What kind of pics should we take? (e.g. flexed, back, side, relaxed...)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

i told you....NUDIES in all 4 sides...just pm them to me 

seriously though the photos should be relaxed stance of front, side and back.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh and my sponsor will kick in a bottle of hemp oil, bag of hemp seed nuts and my fathers business will through in a NICE workout top  

I can work on more gifts for the winners


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2003)

This sounds like fun!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey firestorm sweet idea I can't wait to keep watching


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Good Idea Man, Im going to enjoy watching the progress


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks Fire, your too sweet
> Am i really a judge?  cool



Absolutely!!! Why the heck not. In fact you can take charge of the Judging.  Including picking the others that you would like.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i told you....NUDIES in all 4 sides...just pm them to me
> 
> seriously though the photos should be relaxed stance of front, side and back.



Ok see what I mean? Jen you answered that better then I ever could.

Hey guys and gals this is pretty funny but the worse you make yourself look in the before pics the better.  Take a look at one of those Muscletech advertisements and that should give you a good Idea on posing for your before pic.   Seriously  a tiny little slouch, dark circles under the eyes  Don't comb the hair and don't flex.   Save all the good stuff for your final pics.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

well how many people do you have so far fire???


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh and my sponsor will kick in a bottle of hemp oil, bag of hemp seed nuts and my fathers business will through in a NICE workout top
> 
> I can work on more gifts for the winners



That is soo sweet of you Jenn and will not say no to your offer. Not for me to do since you offered it.   
For me though,, the prize of victory will be what I see in the mirror at the end.  That is all I'm looking for.  But for everyone else I think that is a little more Motivation.  Your the best hun.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

OK WE HAVE:   DALE  AND ROCK SO FAR!!!  Excellent guys!!!    

Hey shortstuff, if your not going to compete, why don't you volunteer to be our other Female Judge???


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> well how many people do you have so far fire???



Just what you see here sweetie.   DALE, ROCK, and myslef.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> Good Idea Man, Im going to enjoy watching the progress



Yea??  Well good WATCH cause I don't want to compete with those damn TRAPS and shoulders I see in your Avitar pic!   hahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

OOOps hey shortstuff we have our 1st Female that said she was in on the OTHER post.    BabsieGir   kewel!!!!  I'm so glad to see that.  She is not intimidated.  My kinda girl.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Well I don't have major weight to lose and only really need to bring up lagging bodyparts but I am game to participate.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Smoken'   Soo Jen is still alone as a judge but we gain a female contestant!!!  Your the best SS.  so we have 3 guys 2 gals already and it's been less then 24 hours.

P.S.  as for your not needing to do much I have to agree.  Have I ever told you I am in love with that stomach of yours????  lol


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

yummy Sexy tounge too!!!  whoohooo


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=410751#post410751


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Glad to have you on board Ris my man.  This is going to be fun.  We are getting some good personalities involved.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

k now i am SOOOOO EXCITED about this....shorty and babe and 4 men  i want you all to myself.

Ris this is a good start for you.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

PLeae stup talking like that Jen,, Your geting me all worked up.  I can't even type rite


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

well aside from the  talk we need an end date.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

WEll what do you suggest?  I say June 1st.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

naa too long. How about Feb. 1st


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

if you say may 1st then i am in too.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> great idea...i think Jenny is a perfect candidate...me i would love to be a judge...



You mean Baby Jenny ?  
Er, okay, I'm in


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Can I play?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

I think May or June 1st would be best. Give time for a bulk and cut.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

I may have to cut early.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> if you say may 1st then i am in too.



Then MAY 1ST it is.  I have no problems with that.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Can I play?



Of course you can play.  Our Rules so far can be found here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...0163#post410163


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

i am not going to play...however as the judge i will post my 1st comp pic to my may 2004 pic so you can see how much a physique can change.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there an offical start date?? Do we get a stickified thread too??

Good start for me J ?? You mean as in getting lean... Cant wait to see some stirations in my butt


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

yes for the butt comment and yes for pre-comp comp 

i am making an official pic and stat thread when i get home. pocs must be posted by midnight IM time Sept 30th.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 16, 2003)

HEy, that thread is f-ed up.  Anyway, why not make it a 2 phase competition, phase 1 bulking and phase 2 cutting, whoever has the higher combined score wins.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

What about the girls, the girls are so not going to want to bulk.  So I think we need two categories, girls and boys, cause we all know there is such a huge difference in the way girls and guys can make in improvements.  So I think definitely we need a girls and guys winner.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

yes there is a female and male division.
dale that is too damn complicated.
either you lose lotsa weight or you build lotsa muscle.
when i bulk up you cant tell i have muscle i just look like a softy


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 16, 2003)

you guys are gonna make me shave again are'nt you!!!!    if the deadline is sept 30, maybe i'll bite, my neck seems to be healing up.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

deadline for entry is sept 30 hun....so take those pics


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in!!!

But can someone decide where the main thread is gonna be so we can all post in one place???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

BF check in the trianing section, j already got it going


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

will do, thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Main thread to post pics and stats is under training section in competition arena titled "IM COMP...LET THE GAMES BEGIN!"

*NO WHORING THERE THOUGH....READ thread carefully*


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

you think she's trying to tell us something


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

and then ann goes and whotes there  delete it please you little ho


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe you posted something immediately after that was not a pic or stat, I would consider that a ho as well...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

then i deleted it hun...it was just a post to tell people to delete their ho'in....but thanks for keepin an eye on me


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

*IM members that are registered for the COMP so far

Rock
Shorty
8 Pak
Hikerchick

Way to go guys now post those journals *


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

How come that list is so short?? Is that offical rego's with pics??


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

yep now where is yours hun


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

Tonight me thinks


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2003)

I've already started an online journal but it's in the Journal section. If they are supposed to be in the Comp section, could someone please move mine over? It's Competition Body.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

they are supposed to be there for now.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *IM members that are registered for the COMP so far
> 
> Rock
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

wow this thread got BUSY!  now I just have to find the Comp thread  hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

Where's your stuff FS


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm at work right now Ris but I promise they will be there by this time next week.  Promise.


----------

